# netbeans vs eclipse



## Pragadheesh (May 28, 2009)

Hi all,
Which is better IDE for doing applications in java.? I have not used either of them. So want to switch to the one which be an added advantage when i join companies.?


----------



## bloggerbloggerplasma (May 29, 2009)

I have worked on Eclipse and it was pretty solid, considering the fast response.
However, the choice depends on what you are going to use the IDE for. For php netbeans is better.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2009)

As a beginner to Java, I have found Netbeans more simpler than Eclipse but maybe that's just because I'm a beginner.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

^ +1

Netbeans is good for beginners. But companies usually prefer Eclipse.

I'd suggest that you use the humble notepad if you've just started learning Java. Don't jump to any IDE at the moment.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Yup! That is why I use Geany as the IDE. Simple, lightweight and open source. 
(and doesn't hold your hand as in other IDEs. Simply put a text editor with shortcuts for compiling, executing)


----------



## vamsi360 (May 30, 2009)

As Oracle acquired SUN I think they emphasize more on Eclipse than NetBeans as they are always good supporters of Eclipse than NetBeans.

I think NetBeans became popular because SUN insisted others to try it and develop on it. But now that situation is no more present and I think it will finally be replaced by Eclipse.


----------



## vamsi360 (May 30, 2009)

Plugins for Eclipse are more than that for NetBeans.

Even there is a plugin for building Silverlight apps in Eclipse


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Jun 10, 2009)

not familiar with eclipse but I started with and found  netbeans very convinient... 
it offers refactoring (changing class names or even deleting them without breaking the rest of the code)

I dont think the deal will have any effect on its popularity...as the 6.7.1 RC edition has been recently made available for download on sun's website ... after the deal...

however even I am interested in knowing which IDE is preferred by compaines...


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 15, 2009)

please dont raise any IDE wars in the open source community.

If you like one, use it. Donot just post threads to just know which is the best and creating a kind of a battle among others.

In opensource everyone comes and contributes and hence a project becomes fruitful. Every small work in this field is appreciated by others. Thats the spirit there.

So choose any opensource project use it and if you are rich(in knowledge or money) enough contribute to it and see it grow.....


----------

